# Sudden peeing in house after fully housetrained



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I went out for about 3 hrs today and left my boy uncrated. I've done that on many occassions and he has never once had an accident in the house. Today, I did the same and when I came home, I found that he has pee-ed on my kitchen floor. Thankfully it's tiles so it isn't too bad to clean up the mess. Is he suddenly turning rebellious? Or is there an illness I should be looking out for? UTI? 

On other days, he goes out to pee at abt 7-8am and is able to hold till 5-6pm for his next potty. Today I brought him out at 11am and when I got back at abt 4.30pm (I was away from abt 1.30pm), I found his pee on the kitchen floor. 

Also, he chewed through a little of my cardboard box. He has never been like this. I haven't walk him today cos he gets his usual walk in the evening. Or is it pent-up frustration/energy that Daddy & Mummy didn't spend much time with him over the weekends? I gotta admit though that I wasn't able to walk him/bring him to the dogpark to play during the weekend that just passed cos' we were kept busy the whole of the weekend. But on a daily basis, I make sure I walked him so he gets tired.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Are you serious? He can hold it from 8 in the morning to 5 in the evening? Tess could not do that, never. How often do you exercise him on a daily basis? He might have been bored, but on the other hand, Tess also loves cardboard boxes, anything made of paper is fair game in our house...


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Darby decided he wasn't housetrained anymore around 18mths old or so. Odd, and I have a pet sitter that comes between 11 - 12:30 to let them out and he was peeing between when I left at 7am and when she arrived. After a couple of days of that, I got the crate out and started crating him for that morning period. It cured the issue. I also decided to continue the morning crating to keep him used to being in the crate. 

We did take him to the Vet for a checkup when he first had the accidents and no UTI, etc but he did have a bacterial infection in his stomach/intestines.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Have him checked for a urinary tract infection. If not an infection he could be going through a phase, maybe a little back up on the restrictions


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

He has pretty good bladder holding since he was a kid. If he's really urgent, he'll let me know to take him out. Even when he had diarrhea the previous time, he could hold and tell me to let him out to poo. 

I'll monitor him these few days. Maybe he's going through a naughty phase now. He's been pretty naughty these 2-3 days. 

I walk him abt an hr a day and let him run off leash on some. On weekends, I'll bring him to the dog park for him to play with the other dogs and do some off leash running.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

He could go through a rebel phase being a bit annoyed with you. Thunder,my lab mix, did that once when he was young after I took him to the vet. He hates going there, lol. He stood there in the house and peed. But luckily it was only once.
I would have him checked for a UTI though, to rule out any medical issues first.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't believe dogs, who have been well trained, pee in the house "just to be naughty" He apparently did not go enough when you took him out or he drank enough before you left he had to go again. or he has a UTI.
How old is your pup?

Our 18 month old had a couple accidents a few weeks ago. He was having anal gland issues at the time. It hasn't happened since.

I may be over empathetic, but I know I have had to go an hr or so after I leave the house so it surely could happen to him!


The chewing is normal for a young bored pup.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Didn't you just get back from a vacation with him? I'm just wondering if this is some sort of separation anxiety coming out now you are back at work? I also think you should have a vet check him out just in case, and I also can empathize about needing to go an hour after I just went, especially if I drank too much water or coffee.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"Today I brought him out at 11am and when I got back at abt 4.30pm (I was away from abt 1.30pm), I found his pee on the kitchen floor. "

Just like us sometimes they need to go even if it isn't their normal schedule and if you weren't there he couldn't tell you. If it was a one time thing I wouldn't think there was a medical problem or an anxiety problem just he for some reason had to go. If he is showing signs of having to go often then I would get him checked by his vet.

Since this has happened I would not wait for him to ask and offer to let him out a little more for awhile. 

When I looked at your words in the quotes I did wonder why you wouldn't take him out before leaving the house.
He went out at 11 am
You went out at 1:30 pm
Then you came home at 4:30 pm

To set him up for success it might be better to add in one more time out right before you leave the house.


----------

